# Very Sleepy Puppy



## Cleveland2LA (Jun 30, 2012)

We got our puppy yesterday. He's beautiful and sweet. He's 8.5 weeks old. He seems so sleepy all the time. He'll play for 45 minutes then sleep for 2hours. He's not particularly super energetic when he is playing. Very laid back and chews on his toys. I am a tad worried, but he seems to be happy. I was expecting him to be VERY energetic. Even when hecwas with his littermates, he was pretty chill. Am I jumping the gun thinking something is wrong or have I lucked out with a very calm pup?


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Cleveland. I think you need to give your pup a little time to settle in before you worry that something is wrong. I forget what the ratio for awake - sleep is for pups but it is something like awake for 45 minutes sleep for 2 hours, so I would say all is normal.

My puppy is very chilled, very seldom showing high energy - so maybe yours will be too, but I think you will have to wait a few weeks before you begin to see your pups personality for real   

How about posting some pictures????


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi, nothing to worry about! ;D

He will sleep most of the day, probably 20-22 hours.  :
I guess you are also lucky having a laid back V. It's ok, he will get settled and you will 'cry' these days back soon! ???

Post some pictures too, we all love them!


----------



## ryker (Apr 14, 2012)

I second them!

When we got our pup at 7 weeks he'd play for an hour, sleep for two. We got him on that schedule and he stayed with it for several weeks. I heard that at 8-9 weeks they are still requiring up to 18 hours of sleep a night.

It was a shock to us too!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

enjoy the calm before the whirlwind....it will come!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, Cleveland2LA, and welcome to the forums! I don't think you have anything to worry about. What a sweet thing it is to have an 8-1/2 week-old puppy!! I'm jealous (but only briefly). Your next two years will be filled with fun, laughter, and plenty of challenges! 

My dog is a 5-year-old male Vizsla. He sleeps a lot, too... maybe as much as 16 hours a day. He's perfectly healthy. Dogs sleep a lot. But when he's awake, he's moving (or hunting, or pointing). It's sort of like they have an "ON" switch and an "OFF" switch. ;D


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Don't worry, it won't last long - LOL


----------



## minihero (Jun 19, 2012)

Just wait a few days..we are approaching week 12 and have learned to love the quote, "A tired V is a good V" You have a lot to look forward to: cuteness, trickster, vampire
best dog you'll ever own 

Plan to watch him like a hawk, our baby finds everything. On our walk today she found some already been chewed gum, which I had to reach down into her throat to remove! When I was trying to sit with her and read, she ripped two pages out of my book ;D 
Her favorites are toilet paper, boxes, and our hands, arms, legs and toes, despite having lots of bully sticks and soft toys. She's smart as a whip though and we're meeting another V (5 months) tomorrow so that should be great fun.


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

We picked our puppy up yesterday, we had a long journey home and Bella took it all in her stride. The breeder said she would be quiet for the first few days, I don't think so. She is bouncing around all over the place. Her pattern seems to be, eat drink, play then sleep. Hoping tonight will be better than last night, she woke every 2 hours. Her toileting is going well, she had 2 accidents in the house when we got home but has since been going outside. She seems to be really happy today so think we are doing something right.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Congratulations Angie - posts some photos.

I do think you are being a bit ambitious hoping to sleep tonight, you'll be lucky    We had 5 dreadful nights so I don't see why you should get off so lightly  

So pleased everything is going well and that Bella is settling into her new home well.


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Your comment about being ambitious made me laugh hotmischief, especially as Bella is laid next to me snoring!! She has settled really well Thankyou, a bit to well if I'm honest as nothing seems to have fazed her. She seems to have a mad half hour then sleeps, seems she is having a funny dream at the moment. I have put some photos on, well my husband has. Didn't have a clue how to.


----------

